# Sand im Gartenteich



## Doppellhelix (13. Apr. 2010)

Hallo lieb Teichexperten,

ich habe letztes Jahr meinen Gartenteich gebaut. Der Teich ist mit Grauwackesteinen ausgelegt.
Zwischen den Steinen habe ich Split aufgefüllt, um für Pflanzen die nötige Grundlage zu schaffen.
Allerdings ist es etwas zuwenig Split, wie ich jetzt beim anpflanzen festgestellt habe  Ich müsste also noch einiges zw. den Grauwackesteine auffüllen.
Von meinem letzten Umbau habe ich noch einen Bigpack Reinsand rumstehen. Der BigPack steht seit 2 Jahren im freien. Er ist also abgeregnet. Natürlich schließe ich nicht aus, daß die ein oder andere Katze da mal reingesch.... hat 

Meint ihr, ich könnte den Sand dazu benutzen, um ihn zwischen meine Steinen zu geben?
Eigentlich dürften ja keine Nährstoffe im Sand enthalten sein.

Danke für die Hilfe.

Gruß Helix


----------



## Thorti (13. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Sand im Gartenteich*

Hallo, 

Da Sand nicht gleich Sand lässt sich das nicht so einfach beantworten.

Nimm doch mal einen 10Liter Eimer mit Wasser, schmeiß eine Handvoll Sand mit Schwung hinein 
und dann beobachte wie lange es dauert bis das Wasser wieder klar ist... 

Danach kannst du dir vielleicht selber beantworten ob du DEN Sand in deinem Teich haben willst.

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## Doppellhelix (13. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Sand im Gartenteich*

mmhhh.

Ich habe ja nicht vor, den Sand ins Wasser zu schmeißen, sondern gezielt zwischen den Steinen im Uferbereich zu verteilen.

Mir gings eher um die Nährstoffbelastung des Teichs.

Also gehen wir mal vom schlimmsten Fall aus, ich würde Mutterboden benutzen. Dann hätte ich doch mit Sicherheit irgendwann ein Algenproblem.

Die Frag, könnte das mit Sand auch passieren?


----------



## Thorti (13. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Sand im Gartenteich*

Damit meinte ich, je nach Art und Herkunft des Sandes, trübt der das Wasser bis zu mehreren Tagen.
Sand hat eine Riesige Oberfläche und kann je nach Art und Herkunft, Mineralien, Nährstoffe und Kalk ans Wasser abgeben. 
Sand kann auch den Ph-wert beeinflussen.
Nur mit echtem, reinen, gesiebten Quarzsand ist man auf der sicheren Seite.

Wenn du dir nicht sicher bist, dann lass ihn besser draußen!
Bei Teichen sollte man nicht sparen, da Ärgert man sich lange drüber!


----------



## alterchen (13. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Sand im Gartenteich*

Sand
Nun Ja, ich habe auch Sand und kleine Kiesel und Marmor (denn Marmor bindet auch Säuren man stellt es an dem Verlust der Oberflächenglätte Fest )  am Bodengrund denn schwarz sieht blöd aus( Folie oder Fertigteich ) denn die kleinen und großen brauchen auch was zum schnullen (grundeln) das mit der Trübung im Teich ist nicht so schlimm vergeht ja mit der Filterung.
Ich befürworte es jedenfalls auch kleine Kiesel ( keine Kalksteine ) sondern Donau Waschkies tut auch nicht schaden.
Habe nur positive Erfahrungen damit.
Grüße
Walter


----------



## baddie (13. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Sand im Gartenteich*

Hi,

also ich habe ja bei meinem Teichaushub vor 2 Wochen so einiges an verschiedenen Sandarten zu Tage gefördert. 
Nachdem ich anfangs eigentlich dazu tendiert habe den weissen und gelben Sand im Teich zu verwenden bin ich nun aber davon ab. 
Ich habe 4 Behälter mit Sand aus verschiedenen Tiefen (weisser,gelber, gelblich weisser, gelblich-brauner) befüllt und anschliessend mit Wasser befülltund muss sagen das von diesen vier 90Liter Mörtelkübeln noch nicht ein einziger auch nur annähernd so klar ist wie ich mir das nach 2 Wochen "Ruhe" gewünscht hätte. 
Also ich an Deiner Stelle würde es auch erst testen. Ok man kann sich auf seinen Filter velleicht verlassen aber ich gebe lieber die 50 Euro für den "richtigen" Sand aus bevor ich dann velleicht doch ne gelbe Brühe habe weil der/die Filter sie nicht sauber bekommen und jeder gründelnde Fisch aussieht als wenn er ein Tintenfisch in Panik ist weil er gelbe Schleier hinter sich herzieht . 

Gruss

Dirk


----------



## mitch (13. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Sand im Gartenteich*

hallo zusammen,

sand: ich denke bilder sagen mehr als worte

22.05.2009
     

24.05.2009
 

12.06.2009
 

14.06.2009
 

08.07.2009
 

12.09.2009
 

also keine bange vor sand, pflanzen gehören natürlich auch in den teich - sonst wirds nix mit klarem wasser


----------



## Thorti (13. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Sand im Gartenteich*

@ Dirk: genau das hab ich gemeint, je nachdem "welchen" Sand man hat setzt der sich kaum vorstellbar langsam wieder ab.
Anderer wiederum sinkt direkt zu Boden und das Wasser ist wenige Stunden später wieder klar!

Ein Kumpel wolle mal bei Aquarien Sand sparen, dem hab ich auch zum Test geraten...
Nach 10 Tagen Ruhe war das Wasser immer noch trüb!

Also einfach mal VORHER testen anstatt Später Komplettwasserwechsel machen zu müssen!
Tut doch nicht weh mal nen Eimer Wasser zu bemühen!

Edit: auf Mitch's Bildern dauert es 2 Monate bis das Wasser klar wurde, und nach jeder größeren Bewegung im Teich hast du den Dreck wieder.
        Auch ist mir nicht bekannt das Pflanzen gegen anorganische Schwebstoffe helfen, wenn sich der Staub nicht setzt helfen auch Pflanzen nicht!


----------



## toco (13. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Sand im Gartenteich*

Hallo,

ich kann die Aussagen von Mitch nur bestätigen! 

In meinem (gut bepflanzten!) Teich befindet als Substrat nur Sand (sogar mit geringem Lehmanteil), und von trüber Brühe kann absolut nicht die Rede sein.

Ich hätte keine Bedenken, den Sand zu verwenden!


----------



## mitch (13. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Sand im Gartenteich*

@thorti: ein bisschen geduld gehört auch dazu


----------



## Thorti (16. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Sand im Gartenteich*

Dann macht doch was ihr wollt!

Manche Leute kapieren einfach nicht das Sand nicht gleich Sand ist,
und weil es bei IHNEN mit IHREM Sand klappt muss dass dann natürlich immer gehen...

Wenn ich z.B. Sand für mein AQ kauf, dann nehme ich einen teureren Quarzsand 
(gesiebt, gebrant und gewaschen) Sack auf, Sand rein, geht in Sekunden unter -  Wasser klar!

Aber ich hab mal einem Freund ein Aquarium als Quarantäne-Becken für den Lieblings __ Goldfisch seines Sohns geliehen...
Und er wollte unbedingt Sand auf den Boden machen - und hatte grad nur Reinsand da..
Sichtweite 2cm... "Das setzt sich ab!" hat er gesagt...
als wir dann zum Teich sind um den Fisch zu fangen, hatte ihn die Katz im Maul. 
Also ab in die Zoohandlung einen neuen kaufen, vielleicht merkt Junior den Austausch ja nicht.
Als wir zurück kamen war's dunkel und ich hatte keine Lust das AQ mitzunehmen.
Damit nix rein fällt haben wir schnell eine Abdeckplane drüber geschmissen.
Als ich nach gut 2 wochen die zeit fand es abzuholen, wir die plane wegzogen,
war es immer noch milchig trüb!

Wie gesagt Testen tut nicht weh!


----------



## Susan (16. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Sand im Gartenteich*

Ich hab auch den teuren Quarzsand genommen letztes Jahr und dieses Jahr habe ich normalen weißen Sand (Spielsand/Bausand) genommen für meine Pflanztaschen und Töpfe und muss sagen das geht auch super und ist viel günstiger....


----------



## RKurzhals (17. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Sand im Gartenteich*

Hallo,
ich verstehe das Problem der Trübung von Teichwasser durch Tone im Sand...
Doch leider ist Quarzsand so klinisch steril, dass er keine Funktion hat. Die Trübung durch Tone (ugs. Lehm) ist nicht negativ, sondern ein Nebeneffekt. Silicate sind lebensnotwendig für die Teichflora, weil sie den pH stabilisieren, Quelle für Spurenelemente sind, ohne die weder Pflanzen noch Tiere leben können, und gleichzeitig den Gehalt wichtiger Spurenelemente im Wasser regulieren.
Diese Bestandteile (Tone u. a.) gelangen durch Wind und Tiere auch so in den Teich. Es spricht daher nichts dagegen, diese auch von Beginn an als Substrat zu verwenden - mit der Konsequenz einer anfänglichen Wassertrübung und dem Risiko für Unterwasserpflanzen (die man jedoch später hinzusetzen kann, wenn der Teich geklärt ist - das wäre mal eine ernsthaft zu diskutierende Änderung in den Teichbauanleitungen!). Übrigens werden diese Materialien zur Umhüllung der Teichdüngerkugeln verwendet...


----------



## Doppellhelix (17. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Sand im Gartenteich*

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe.

Ich habe das Problem jetzt anders gelöst. Ein Nachbar hatte noch ein Speißfass voll Edelsplit. Habe ihn gewaschen und zwischen den Steinen verteilt.

Das passt.


----------



## baddie (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Sand im Gartenteich*

thx Mitch . 

Geduld war das Zauberwort. Die ersten 2-3  Wochen war ich ja skeptisch aber mitlerweile ( trotz noch total unterdimensionierter Filtertechnik) ist Stufe 2 (60-80cm) glaskalar zu erkennen. 
Eigentlich würde ich die Wassertrübe gern so behalten denn alles ab 80cm muss in meinen Augen nicht einsehbar sein denn was ich sehe sieht ein Fressfeind doch erst recht....und man beachte auch die Intimsphäre der Fische 

Gefüllt habe ich jetzt mit ca 60% Teichaushub gelb/braun/weiss und 40 % Verlegesandgemisch inkl. Lehmanteil.

Pflanzen wachsen übrigens mittlerweile auch. Nicht alle Arten aber das dürfte wohll normal sein das in einem teich nicht alle Arten gleich gut gedeihen 

Dirk


----------



## nik (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Sand im Gartenteich*

Hallo zusammen,

vor Sand mit Lehmanteilen hätte ich aus verschiedenen Gründen erheblichen Respekt, d.h. ich verwendete den nicht! Er neigt zum Verdichten.
Wenn, dann gewaschenen Quarzsand in einer Körnung im Bereich von 0,4 - 0,8 mm. Der ist nicht so fein, dass er verdichtet und nicht so grob, dass er sich zusetzt. Und ein um Längen besseres Pflanzsubstrat als sich verkantender, gebrochener Split ist er allemal. Einfach mal den Finger rein drücken, dann wird klar wo der Unterschied ist. Das muss leicht gehen!

Gruß, Nik


----------



## Nordfriesen (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: Sand im Gartenteich*

Wir haben Spielsand genommen . Aber den kannst du ja im Wasser seperat vortesten . Schadet ja nicht . Nach 5 Stunden war das Wasser klar . Pumpen waren aus damit der Sand nicht wie Schleifpapier die Pumpen schrottet . Kosten sind ein Witz ....eine Schauffel voll kosteten 20 Cent .


----------



## Bordersuse (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: Sand im Gartenteich*

Hallo,
ich habe auch Spielsand genommen und ihn vorher Eimerweise durchgewaschen. Ist zwar ne Procedur, aber dafür war der Teich nach 5 Std. auch wieder klar und meine __ Muscheln danken es mir.
Die Pflanzen sowieso und die Bitterlinge freuen sich über lebendige Muscheln


----------



## sister_in_act (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: Sand im Gartenteich*

Hallo

ich habe alles in edelsplit ( quarz) sitzen: die teichrose, die __ schwertlilie und im gründeleck ebenso.
ebenso im biotop.
alles gedeiht gut und ich hatte nie trübung .im gründeleck habe ich zusätzlich noch einen eimer rheinkiesel verteilt.

gruß ulla


----------



## Majaberlin (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Sand im Gartenteich*

Wie ist das dann eigentlich, wenn man mal den Mulm absaugen will? Saugt man dann den Sand auch ein? Oder wie bekommt man das sauber?
Habt ihr da schon ERfahrungen gemacht?


----------



## Goldi2009 (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Sand im Gartenteich*

Schubs. Weiß da keiner was dazu? Das würde mich auch sehr interessieren!


----------



## Christine (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Sand im Gartenteich*

Hi,

also - ich habe bisher keinen Schlammsauger benutzt, sondern den Mulm nur mit einem Kescher und einer Plastikschaufel entfernt. Der liegt locker auf dem Sand auf, während der Sand am Boden "klebt". 

Und auch die kleine Pumpe, die direkt auf dem Boden  steht, hat bisher noch keinen Sand nach oben befördert...


----------



## Majaberlin (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Sand im Gartenteich*

Danke Christine, das ist ja schon mal ein Hinweis!
Ich werde den Schlammsauger dann nur einsetzen für die Tiefe, denn da ganz unten ist es schwer, mit der Schaufel o.ä. zu arbeiten.


----------



## Goldi2009 (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Sand im Gartenteich*

Auch von mir vielen Dank, Christine. Man liest so viel und wird langsam immer unsicherer, welches Substrat man holen soll. Der neue Teich soll ja für die nächsten Jahre funktionieren! Nun bleibe ich bei Sand. 

Noch zwei Fragen: Geht Spielsand alleine oder muss da auch Estrichsand drunter? 
Sollen die Pflanzen noch mit Kies befestigt werden oder halten die auch alleine im Sand?


----------



## Christine (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Sand im Gartenteich*

Hi,

ich hab nur Spielsand und die Unterwasserpflanzen, die sich verankern, halten da bombenfest.


----------



## Goldi2009 (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Sand im Gartenteich*

Hallo Christine,

vielen Dank!


----------

